# Long Term Warranty-xtra Ride



## bonseye

I was wondering if anyone has purchased Xtra-Ride Extended Warranty? We had previously had Route 66 with our Coachmen. Lets just say they were a good combo. They were both horrible. We are on a permanent site (at least for the next year) and we had to pay the fee to come to our site.....supposedly everything will be covered with this new policy. They offer 7 years of coverage at a reasonable price. Hopefully we won't need to use it


----------



## Y-Guy

Generally speaking you are better off if you just put the money aside in a savings account and don't buy the warranty at all. There are usually as many out clauses in them as there are holes in Swiss Cheese. That said I had one on my Outback and was happy to have it, never used it but it did help me sell the Outback when it came time. I have no idea if Jim has ever used the warranty or not.


----------



## Ghosty

If you do a quick search of Warranties here on this site you will see that there are million of pages and millions+1 opinions...

I for one do not do extended warranties...

Put the money in a savings account and when things do go bad -- use that money...

And just guesing -- but I bet 75% of all things that require warranty assitance goes wrong in the first 90 days...

ALSO -- there are so many loopholes in these extended warranties to screw YOU that its ridiculous ... you probably will have to have everything that is covered serviced annually by a certified repairman -- of their choosing - or when you go to claim something they will tell you that you did not abide by the contract rules... and thus .. not covered.

Its like your DOMETIC fridge -- the waranty says its good for three years -- however -- if you do not have the fridge serviced (at about 99.00 a year) every year -- then the warranty is void...


----------



## Sayonara

We purchased the extended warranty. came home read the details, checked in here and decided to save the money. i realized that i could fix most everything either on my own or with the help of the great people on this site. i used the extended warranty money to buy my new TV....


----------

